# The Armarni scam



## Vento

Today, as i was entering my car at a parking lot SZR close to garden center, a car stopped next to me and asked for direction to the airport.

After i told them, he starting talking about beeing designer for Armani and had been on a exibition etc etc

Before i knew of it, he had handed me his business card and i was holding a couple of suits in my hand he would give to me, since they didnt fit him (he said) 

his partner stayed in their car and was looking like he was checking some invoices or so.

He started talking about he didnt want to take back the suits to italy and instead he wanted some parfume for the wife or something like that.

I walked away and went into my car, but it wasnt easy to be honest... He was very persistant, until the point where i almost got angry

Some of the warning signs was

- A Armani designer would properly not ask about your suit size
- Gave me a poor quality business card, with a @libero.it e-mail address.
- he's Shoes was worn out 
- drive a 2007-2008 fortuner style car (not typical rental car) 
- talk about paying tax for the suits when returning... 

etc etc

properly not a new scam around here, but heads up anyway


----------



## wesmant

Hi, just curious, how would this sort of scam could harm us?

Thanks


----------



## INFAMOUS

Common scam here.... 

#1 the suits are Fake (I have seen the same scam with fake iphone 4's)
#2 at the end they try to get you to buy something for them as a "favor" so you think you're getting a great deal....

So they end up getting money/items and you get shafted with a bunch of fake sh*t.

It is always the same scam of someone having to leave the country and they don't want to bring something back so trying to sell it cheap!

If it's "too good to be true" it is.


----------



## Vento

wesmant said:


> Hi, just curious, how would this sort of scam could harm us?
> 
> Thanks


TAke your hard earned money abd make you wear a fake suit 

Just a warning, enen though 90% doesnt fall for such trick, somes does im afraid


----------



## ccr

Next time, just take a snap shot photo of the guy(s), his car and license plate with your phone. That will get him running out of your way very quickly...

And you have ID of these %$#& scam artist if needed for whatever reason later.


----------



## ibkiss

This is same for those people enticing your generous side .. asking help/charity money for some orphanage back home .............. or those solicitors who have discount /buy one get one free coupons of well-known firms like vlcc ,etc. !!


----------



## jarvo

If the label on the suits said "Armarni", then yes, they were probably fake


----------



## Vento

jarvo said:


> If the label on the suits said "Armarni", then yes, they were probably fake


It said Amani ) but still fake ：）


----------



## Engineer

A lot of proceeds from fake goods go to fund terrorism! And that harns everyone! Or could do.


----------



## ccr

Engineer said:


> A lot of proceeds from fake goods go to fund terrorism!


And how did you know this ?


----------



## Mr Rossi

ccr said:


> And how did you know this ?


We've done this already. While I doubt Al Qaeda are sat in their caves sewing fake crocodiles into polo shirts, counterfeit goods often goes hand in hand with organizations that also deal in drugs, people trafficking and weapons.


----------



## Engineer

> And how did you know this ?


If I told you that I'd have to kill you ;-)


----------



## ibkiss

Engineer said:


> If I told you that I'd have to kill you ;-)


Atleast pass on by PM .....


----------



## gregkobe

according to the bit at the beginning of DVDs, pirated DVDs fund terrorism. Again not sure where this evidence comes from but seeing as you can't put that warning at the start of genuine designer suits, perhaps this is a problem with pirated suits...


----------



## Mr Rossi

gregkobe said:


> according to the bit at the beginning of DVDs, pirated DVDs fund terrorism. Again not sure where this evidence comes from but seeing as you can't put that warning at the start of genuine designer suits, perhaps this is a problem with pirated suits...



Film piracy, organized crime, and terrorism - Gregory F. Treverton - Google Books


----------



## wesmant

Wow... Dubai is like Africa now


----------



## Dubandit

I have been approached by the same two guys in Dubai Marina. Very persistant and difficult to get rid of. Used exactly the same lines, airport etc. I knew it was a scam though when they said I looked like an Italian model!


----------



## AK47

wesmant said:


> Wow... Dubai is like Africa now


Which Part of Africa are you referring to?


----------



## Guest

AK47 said:


> Which Part of Africa are you referring to?


Yes, I was wondering which of the 53 African countries (or is it 54 now?) Dubai is like?


----------



## Belgian Brit

I'd actually like to personally (ok, virtually will have to do ) thank this forum for alerting me to this scam some months ago, even before I arrived here last August.

And in my time here I'd not once been approached by anyone selling Amani, Armarni, Hommy Tilfiger or any other fake brand... until last week when* I was approached 4 times in 2 days!*

So as soon as i heard the "Can you direct me to SZR...?" in an Italian accent, I knew what was coming.

Thanks again guys :clap2:


----------



## wesmant

Nola. AK47:

At a glance, some scam-artist came to my mind, the very famous one tho. 

Nothing personal nor intentionally making unconfortable remarks


----------



## AK47

wesmant said:


> Nola. AK47:
> 
> At a glance, some scam-artist came to my mind, the very famous one tho.
> 
> Nothing personal nor intentionally making unconfortable remarks


Ok you forgiven


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE

If somebody is trying to get you to buy stuff from their car,that pretty much says it all.I see it as some guys just trying to make some quick cash of suckers.


----------



## ccr

LONGGOOD BYE said:


> If somebody is trying to get you to buy stuff from their car...


Isn't that how Philip Knight started the business ?


----------



## Wuuki

Thanks for the tip, something similar happened to me the other day.
Good to have this forum.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## ReggieDXB007

Yes - thanks also from me. A car stopped me at the Greens - left over Armani suits from an exhibition, have to hurry back to Abu Dhabi to catch a plane, don't want to take them back as they don't fit him blah de blah de blah.

Very affable Italian who didn't persist too much when I politely declined. Wish I'd had the presence of mind to write down his number plate - an Abu Dhabi number on a compact car.


----------



## Vento

Just as a follow up. 

Today outside ikea, a toyota rav stopped me just as i was entering my car, the guy said "excuse me, do you speak a little italiano." and i looked at the backseat of the car and they had 5-6 suits there.

I responded "ahhh you guys are the armani scammers" and he said "what????" and i said "i want to take a picture of your number plate..." and he was like "no nononono pleeeease...." and they left in a hurry. 

I stayed at my car having a cigerette before driving, and after about 5 minutes they came back. This time i waved at them, sort of like "didnt i tell you guys to leave!!!!!!" and they quickly drove off.

Now i decided i wanted some pictures so i drove after them and actually managed to get a short movie of the number plate and a quick image of these guys. Unfortunaly not very good quality but i have it.


----------



## ReggieDXB007

Good one! I guess Al Ameen is the place to report this:
Al Ameen | Dubai

However you may want to check whether you are allowed to take videos and photos over here first!



Vento said:


> Just as a follow up.
> 
> Today outside ikea, a toyota rav stopped me just as i was entering my car, the guy said "excuse me, do you speak a little italiano." and i looked at the backseat of the car and they had 5-6 suits there.
> 
> I responded "ahhh you guys are the armani scammers" and he said "what????" and i said "i want to take a picture of your number plate..." and he was like "no nononono pleeeease...." and they left in a hurry.
> 
> I stayed at my car having a cigerette before driving, and after about 5 minutes they came back. This time i waved at them, sort of like "didnt i tell you guys to leave!!!!!!" and they quickly drove off.
> 
> Now i decided i wanted some pictures so i drove after them and actually managed to get a short movie of the number plate and a quick image of these guys. Unfortunaly not very good quality but i have it.


----------



## Mr Rossi

Couple of weeks ago, outside Spinneys in Jumeriah, the guy pulls up and asks if I'm European. I say yes but but I don't need any suits, thanks. The frustrated grunt and look on his face suggests that his success rate is a lot smaller these days.

I find it surprising that he gets any mileage out of 20+ year old con.


----------



## TallyHo

The Armani scammers were outside Time Square Centre last Saturday afternoon. I was walking back to my car when this white Mazda with AD plates pulls up and the driver starts telling me about the suits. I laughed and said, 'oh, you're the Armani scammers' and told them in no polite terms to get loss and walked away.


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE

Why chase them and take a picture when all you have to do is say no and walk away,its not that big of a deal.


----------



## Vento

They where driving same way as me so wasnt actually chasing like that, when they exited the highway i went on to my destination.

Big deal or not, i don't like it...


----------



## Dozza

I now feel part of the gang 

Just getting out of my car at Emaar Business Park when the Italian superstar pulls up behind me - Exact story as below, on his way to DXB airport this time though HAHA

When I said im a fat git (Pointing to my beer barrel) & Armani suits dont fit me he was kinda stuck for words...




Vento said:


> Just as a follow up.
> 
> Today outside ikea, a toyota rav stopped me just as i was entering my car, the guy said "excuse me, do you speak a little italiano." and i looked at the backseat of the car and they had 5-6 suits there.
> 
> I responded "ahhh you guys are the armani scammers" and he said "what????" and i said "i want to take a picture of your number plate..." and he was like "no nononono pleeeease...." and they left in a hurry.
> 
> I stayed at my car having a cigerette before driving, and after about 5 minutes they came back. This time i waved at them, sort of like "didnt i tell you guys to leave!!!!!!" and they quickly drove off.
> 
> Now i decided i wanted some pictures so i drove after them and actually managed to get a short movie of the number plate and a quick image of these guys. Unfortunaly not very good quality but i have it.


----------



## Guest

I know it is hard but sometimes you just gotta walk away. Especially if they are being persistent. They won't hurt you they just want to scam you.


----------



## Georgie Burgess

Today at Times Square. Fast talking Italian who doesn't leave a gap in the conversation. Started off with directions to the airport. Wanted to thank me for taking the time. 3 Suits and a Coat for the wife. If I wanted to repay him for his generosity, I could buy an iPhone for his wife in return. He put the suit on me. About 4 inches too short - 'that's how the Italians wear a suit'. He offered to contribute 500Dhs for the iPhone. The final clincher for me was that his car wasn't a hire car, although I must admit I was almost convinced. I told him I could accept his generosity, but wan't willing to buy an iPhone in return. He cleared off then


----------



## Dozza

They left me approx 3pm, so they must have bumped into you around 330pm?? 




Georgie Burgess said:


> Today at Times Square. Fast talking Italian who doesn't leave a gap in the conversation. Started off with directions to the airport. Wanted to thank me for taking the time. 3 Suits and a Coat for the wife. If I wanted to repay him for his generosity, I could buy an iPhone for his wife in return. He put the suit on me. About 4 inches too short - 'that's how the Italians wear a suit'. He offered to contribute 500Dhs for the iPhone. The final clincher for me was that his car wasn't a hire car, although I must admit I was almost convinced. I told him I could accept his generosity, but wan't willing to buy an iPhone in return. He cleared off then


----------



## Georgie Burgess

Dozza said:


> They left me approx 3pm, so they must have bumped into you around 330pm??


I think I was there about 230pm. He is a very hard worker. Doesn't even take a break


----------



## creative4art

*BEWARE! Con men on the loose - Claim to be from Armani*

Oh wow... what an interesting afternoon. 

I almost got scammed by 2 Italian guys claiming to be Armani Designers here on a business meet at Burj Khalifa! 
Pulled up in a Lexus, while I was getting some air into my tires and asked for directions to the Airport. Once that was over, they continued to have a conversation, and I was like being a nice guy, kept on with the small talk, shared business cards. Then they were like, we have some samples right now and can lend you some as a gift.

In my mind, I was rejoicing... business contact with Armani, free samples... can this day get any better! He pops the trunk, and there lies 4 "Custom" tailored suits claiming to be under Armani brand, cashmere material, blah blah thread count... pulls up an invoice saying the price of each suit is like 2500 Euros. Then he pops a white box, and says this is custom made for royalty... and opens up to show like a bath robe set for his and hers (1500 Euros). It looked beautiful! Almost heard angels singing when he opened the box. 

So he handed like 2 suits and this huge white box to me, and was like you know keep them as gifts. I said OK (feeling glad of helping two tourists and walking away with 6000 Euros worth of stuff  ) and about to walk back to my car, and he says ... All I will ask you is to buy an iPhone for my wife. DING DING! Bells rang. Angels stopped to sing, I came to my senses 

Everything started to clear up. I took a second look at their business cards, and the Armani logo was pixelated and blurry, email address stated [email protected] (right... christian)... and the edges were poorly cut, black card with white cut marks. This can't be right. I started avoiding the conversation and said sorry I do not intend to spend anything at the moment! For crying out loud its the end of the month! Not a good time my dear! 

So he begins to change his plan, takes away the suits, and says how much can you pay! I say 500! He agreed and said I can keep the robe as a gift. Further confirming my thoughts of it being a scam. 

Disappointed, he taps on the car twice, partner opens the trunk from the passenger seat... absolutely no delay or confusion as to what the 2 taps were for... raises his hand in the air, talks some garbage in Italian (probably saying we are designers and you insult us by talking crap about our business cards  ), and takes away the business cards and walks away!.

Man... the lengths to which these people went to get a few 100 or 1000 bucks. 

Sad that it had to happen in a place like Dubai.


----------



## Laowei

i was outside Geant in IBN last week, guy was there in a Honda Accord. Felt in a good mood so hung around so he would approach me. Spent 20 mins going through the same spiel, whilst i nodded excitedly. finally agreed that i wouldnt get an iphone but would give him 2000dirhams. He seemed fine with that so i told him to wait while i go to ATM.

Went into the mail, a bit of shopping in Geant a quick bite to eat,some new sunglasses etc, When i came out he had gone. Some people have no patience.


----------



## Gavtek

I'm half tempted to buy a knock off iPhone from Dragonmart just to keep in my car in case I see one of them on my travels.


----------



## Laowei

Gavtek said:


> I'm half tempted to buy a knock off iPhone from Dragonmart just to keep in my car in case I see one of them on my travels.


Scamming the scammees like your thinking there, that would be genius.:clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland

Laowei said:


> Scamming the scammees like your thinking there, that would be genius.:clap2:




lol I doubt they would be so stupid


----------



## Southak

Had this happen to me for the third time at Time Square this week. Well nearly. Guy in a car comes up to me and just as he starts speaking I am thinking "here we go". However I must have given something away because as he is saying "can you tell me how to get to the airport" I can see him thinking about something, almost eyeing me up, maybe the look on my face gave it away...but anyway after I told him "SZR" he just drove off.


----------



## AK47

Armani Guy working around difc area. Just heads up for all


----------



## Engineer

> Armani Guy working around difc area. Just heads up for all


Yep my mate fell for it this week!


----------



## AK47

Engineer said:


> Yep my mate fell for it this week!


Really Sad  The guy stops me whilst driving, he asked me do you know the way to the AROPORT? so i look confused and say no....he than acts like he is an Airbus and i reply OH, airport so i direct him to Sheikh Zayed Road which i now animate a Boeing 747.
He than goes on and tells me that he is an Armani designer and asks me from where i am. I than tell him I'm From South Africa, he seems to know the area quite well, rattling of Mandela Square etc....
I wish him luck and tell him to go before he misses his plane... He leaves looking all depressed...


----------



## Mr Rossi

Engineer said:


> Yep my mate fell for it this week!


Fools and their money...... 

Does he actually work in DIFC?


----------



## Engineer

> Fools and their money......
> 
> Does he actually work in DIFC?


No mate he was there on business


----------



## matteo86

Vento said:


> Today, as i was entering my car at a parking lot SZR close to garden center, a car stopped next to me and asked for direction to the airport.
> 
> After i told them, he starting talking about beeing designer for Armani and had been on a exibition etc etc
> 
> Before i knew of it, he had handed me his business card and i was holding a couple of suits in my hand he would give to me, since they didnt fit him (he said)
> 
> his partner stayed in their car and was looking like he was checking some invoices or so.
> 
> He started talking about he didnt want to take back the suits to italy and instead he wanted some parfume for the wife or something like that.
> 
> I walked away and went into my car, but it wasnt easy to be honest... He was very persistant, until the point where i almost got angry
> 
> Some of the warning signs was
> 
> - A Armani designer would properly not ask about your suit size
> - Gave me a poor quality business card, with a @libero.it e-mail address.
> - he's Shoes was worn out
> - drive a 2007-2008 fortuner style car (not typical rental car)
> - talk about paying tax for the suits when returning...
> 
> etc etc
> 
> properly not a new scam around here, but heads up anyway


HA!! Hey I had the EXACT same thing happen to me just the other day! This guy was alone and he was an odd guy. I have been around before so I have seen the scams especially in Bahrain! This guys card was on photo paper! That cracked me up and the suits were very low quality with horrible stitching. Oh ya and I didn't understand why he would pay taxes that made no since. Here is a hint, anytime someone tries to sell you a top line suit or fashion accessory out of the back of the car... They're probably legit...not!


----------



## s&s

These guys are operating at Ibn battuta mall today.
Suits in exchange for an iPhone for his daughter!


----------



## creative4art

why don't they change their story I do not understand


----------



## MaidenScotland

creative4art said:


> why don't they change their story I do not understand




There is always a new guy in town who hasnt heard the story


----------



## Laowei

Maybe their marketing policy is aligned with Apple, suit scam guy 5? Slightly thinner , taller, thinks on his feet quicker with better eyesight for spotting victims.........I'll get my coat.


----------



## Georgie Burgess

s&s said:


> These guys are operating at Ibn battuta mall today.
> Suits in exchange for an iPhone for his daughter!


How many suits did you pick up?


----------



## s&s

Luckily I read about the scam here a few months ago. I said no thanks.


----------



## s&s

None, thanks to this thread!


----------



## wazza2222

Laowei said:


> Maybe their marketing policy is aligned with Apple, suit scam guy 5? Slightly thinner , taller, thinks on his feet quicker with better eyesight for spotting victims.........I'll get my coat.


If he has a lighting plug aperture in his butt, p*ss him off by telling him all of your previous suits were bought to suit a 30 pin adaptor and then go buy a Samsung


----------



## olsontowers

*Italian Salesmen*

Twice in the last week a car has pulled up next to me and an Italian man has commented on my suit and asked if I too am Italian!!

Trust me, it's not a remarkable suit and while I'm British, I have Swedish and Chinese heritage, so to assume I'm from Italy is quite far fetched!!

Each time they've tried to get me talking but I've fobbed them off!!

In the UK there have been numerous instances of people doing the same thing in service stations, trying to sell goods from the back of a lorry.

I just wondered whether anyone else has had the same experience, and if so what was it they wanted???


----------



## ccr

olsontowers said:


> I just wondered whether anyone else has had the same experience, and if so what was it they wanted???


More info here > http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/103413-armarni-scam.html


----------



## creative4art

Contact card with no direct email or cell phone. Red flag.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

I had them a few weeks ago. Bit of a struggle not to start smirking, but played along until the end for laughs.


----------



## dizzyizzy

This is obviously a scam and I'm glad people are aware of it but please do not post pictures of alleged scammers in this forum. Is against the UAE laws (unfortunately as we would LOVE to expose them) and it could lead to a lot of trouble. Anyone posting pictures of alleged scammers will be banned from this forum.


----------



## erba28

sorry Izzy, i thought it would be beneficial to other forumers to distant themselves if they saw the pic of a scammer.
Your point noted n thanks.


----------



## dizzyizzy

erba28 said:


> sorry Izzy, i thought it would be beneficial to other forumers to distant themselves if they saw the pic of a scammer.
> Your point noted n thanks.


Is definitely beneficial and I really regret having to take down the picture but unfortunately the UAE laws are very strict on this respect.


----------



## Longtermresident

Vento said:


> Today, as i was entering my car at a parking lot SZR close to garden center, a car stopped next to me and asked for direction to the airport.
> 
> After i told them, he starting talking about beeing designer for Armani and had been on a exibition etc etc
> 
> Before i knew of it, he had handed me his business card and i was holding a couple of suits in my hand he would give to me, since they didnt fit him (he said)
> 
> his partner stayed in their car and was looking like he was checking some invoices or so.
> 
> He started talking about he didnt want to take back the suits to italy and instead he wanted some parfume for the wife or something like that.
> 
> I walked away and went into my car, but it wasnt easy to be honest... He was very persistant, until the point where i almost got angry
> 
> Some of the warning signs was
> 
> - A Armani designer would properly not ask about your suit size
> - Gave me a poor quality business card, with a @libero.it e-mail address.
> - he's Shoes was worn out
> - drive a 2007-2008 fortuner style car (not typical rental car)
> - talk about paying tax for the suits when returning...
> 
> etc etc
> 
> properly not a new scam around here, but heads up anyway


Just you let everybody know, a similar thing happened to me this morning between the Fairmont and Crowne Plaza on Sheikh Zayed Rd. Car stops and one of the 2 men ask for directions, engages in polite (too friendly for someone asking directions) conversation for a minute then presents an Armani name card. He's allegedly a fashion designer, has some suits left over from the fashion exhibition in Dubai(?) and will sell them very cheaply. Since this kind if thing is inevitably a scam I excused myself with an urgent meeting and walked off. The men are about 30and the talker has cheap tattoos showing on his right arm.


----------



## The Rascal

Longtermresident said:


> Just you let everybody know, a similar thing happened to me this morning between the Fairmont and Crowne Plaza on Sheikh Zayed Rd. Car stops and one of the 2 men ask for directions, engages in polite (too friendly for someone asking directions) conversation for a minute then presents an Armani name card. He's allegedly a fashion designer, has some suits left over from the fashion exhibition in Dubai(?) and will sell them very cheaply. Since this kind if thing is inevitably a scam I excused myself with an urgent meeting and walked off. The men are about 30and the talker has cheap tattoos showing on his right arm.


Great to know the scam is alive and well and still going strong even after 11 years (that I personally know of).

Does anyone fall for it? I guess they must, otherwise why would they keep it up.

When I was stopped all those years ago - in Bur Dubai outside of Computer Plaza, I said something on the lines of, "A fashion show you say? Who was it for fat [email protected]? You mean Armani suits will fit me"? HE made his excuses and left.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Don't take photographs as has been stated - but take the car registration and report them for selling fake goods out of a car instead.


----------



## Visp

You can send the photo to CID in case you are extra annoyed at them, but yeah, you aren't allowed to post it online.


----------



## ThunderCat

I'm amazed this scam started in 2012 and is still ongoing.

I met the Armani guy in an emirates petrol station couple of months ago. I was getting my car washed when he approached me with his suits. He was alone though and driving an Audi A3.

He didn't ask me to buy him anything, he wanted cash. Surprisingly all the suits he had in his trunk are my exact size, which is not a very common one since I'm hefty.


----------



## Byja

ThunderCat said:


> He didn't ask me to buy him anything, he wanted cash.


A solid sign that the crisis is looming...


----------



## The Rascal

ThunderCat said:


> I'm amazed this scam *started in 2012* and is still ongoing.


No, 2005 that I personally know of, and even then it wasn't new.


----------



## Roxtec Blue

The Rascal said:


> No, 2005 that I personally know of, and even then it wasn't new.


Certainly wasn't Rascal. The Armani Bros scammers are well known at most of the UK motorway service stations in the 80's but i believe these were particularly greasy, swarthy, pointy shoed inbred types normally driving a dated Beemer 316 in maroon. I'd nearly forget about this type of entrepreneur but must check out Watford Gap, Heston Services and Ainley Top if I ever head back to the UK motorway network looking for a tasty Italian ill fitting bargain.


----------



## The Rascal

Roxtec Blue said:


> The Armani Bros scammers are well known at most of the UK motorway service stations in the 80's but i believe these were particularly *greasy, swarthy, pointy shoed *inbred types normally driving a dated Beemer 316 in maroon.


You mean there were Lebanese there in the 80s? I didn't even see a real black person until I was 12!


----------



## Mr Rossi

Roxtec Blue said:


> I'd nearly forget about this type of entrepreneur but must check out Watford Gap, Heston Services and Ainley Top if I ever head back to the UK motorway network looking for a tasty Italian ill fitting bargain.


Should be able to pick up a Rolax watch and some Sorny speakers too from the cars nearby.


----------



## dariusjgeorge

*Scam? Really?*

Hey Guys I can't figure out how it's a scam. 
I would simply take the suits and say thank you for giving me a suit to wear and walk away.
I met a guy who gave me some really cool KitchenAid that he said he bought off some guy in Dubai. I had absolutely no need of it but then he later told me he got it very cheap from tavolashop. I can't figure out what this is all about. 

But it ended up with me having a fancy kitchenaid for cheap which I would otherwise have to spend a lot of money for.


----------



## ttdubai

dariusjgeorge said:


> Hey Guys I can't figure out how it's a scam.


Of course you would have to pay for the fake "Armani" suits.

In the Eastern Europe version of this scam you will also be robbed afterwards.

All of these scams are at least 30 years old. Finally, they made it to Dubai...


----------



## Mr Rossi

dariusjgeorge said:


> Hey Guys I can't figure out how it's a scam.


They're either fake suits worth a fraction of what you pay or they're an unknown low quality brand that the buyer is duped into paying more for by the trade show story, the sellers appearance etc.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_van_speaker_scam

Stereo/TV equipment, suits, watches, jewellery, it's been going on for years.


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
The watch one in the UK was a really cool scam (in the 90's).
You would be walking back to your car in a motorway services car park and a smart BMW would pull alongside you and the passenger window would wind open.
The smartly dressed driver would then entice you to the open window and show you some nice watches that he could sell you for around 600 AED each.
He would have a high end men's magazine open on a page showing a full page advert for the same watches with a RRP of 6000 AED - leading you to believe you could buy the watch for 90% discount.
The company must have had loads of these guys driving around all the service stations on the motorway network and paid for one expensive advert to trick the punters.
The watches, of course, were only worth 600 AED (if that) - but it was quite a clever con.
Eventually, signs went up in the service station car parks warning people that "watch sellers work in this area" - to try to warn people of the scam.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mr Rossi

Stevesolar said:


> The watch one in the UK was a really cool scam (in the 90's).


I did a few years on the plates in the mid 90's and saw it all the time. If it wasn't for the fact I was a totally broke student, clawing away at my overdraft, I may have fallen for it too.


----------



## QOFE

The suit guy and fellow conmen are dangerous


----------



## mungret

They have been driving an Audi Q7 very recently at a gas station and the police have been notified.


----------

